# Beekeepers beekeeping > Scottish Beekeepers Association >  Royal Highland Show - SBA Tent 2014

## HJBee

Spent today helping finish set up for the RHS which opens tomorrow through to Sunday at  Ingleston, Edinburgh. Also helped in the pm as a Judges Steward in the afternoon, which gave a great insight to what is looked for in all the categories. Just home, feet are killing me, but it was a great day.

----------


## gavin

Crackin'!  Well done.

----------


## janeoh

Looks very professional, hopefully I could pop over and get a closer look. Wonder if Weegies are welcome since its a special event.

----------


## gavin

Helena is an adopted weegie ;-) so you are bound to be very welcome. Well worth the trip if you haven't been and great fun helping out. Not going myself this year, sadly, too many other things happening. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 8520 using Tapatalk

----------


## HJBee

Janeoh, they do more than allow Weegies in they let those from south of the border in too (and I'm a hybrid), so you will be fine!! Try & visit, especially good in the weather we are having. There is lots to see, had a wee nosey round the site yesterday.

Shame you can't make it Gavin, hope to see you at some event soon.

----------

